
From PHP to JavaScript with Node.js - coldlestat
https://blog.matters.tech/migrating-from-php-to-javascript-with-node-js-155534498b58
======
chovsky
Really cool!

------
rparpa
Neat !

------
lurker12390879
Using js for anything other than in browser work still makes me cringe.

